# pigeons of the Acropolis



## DJbird (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi pigeon friends,

we just wanted to share with you how lovely the pigeons are around the Acropolis in Athens. There is a giant well-kept park around it, with olive trees and various herb bushes. The city waters all the plants, so the pigeons have plenty to drink. We'll try to post some photos!

On another note, greece has an abundance of stray animals including many packs of wild dogs (friendly) and litters of cats. All these animals seem to have many friends. People put water and food out for all of these creatures all over town.

Of course bird flu has struck here. We're hoping the officials won't be over-zealous with the pigeons which apparently do not carry the disease....

DJbird


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am part Greek and lived there, in Athens, for a few years. I agree, Greeks generally are animal lovers. Now their shelters do need a lot of work.
I hope too they won't get overzealous with the bird flu

Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi DJBird,

Thanks for your post, the park sounds lovely and I hope you get a chance to post some pictures here. I wasn't aware that the bird flu had reached Greece,
although I'm not an avid news watcher these days, but it doesn't seem to be popping up on the internet news as much. Let's hope that things stay calm there in the face of it.

fp


----------

